# Looking for a nightime eye cream



## fishchick72 (Apr 20, 2006)

I've been using cliniques anti gravity eye cream at night, but keep wanting to find something better for anti aging.  But everytime I try something new I find it doesn't moisturize enough.  I just bought one by ROC & in the morning the skin around my eyes felt sooooo dry.  I don't want to pay a fortune for an eye cream & I want to be able to purchase it easily.  Any suggestions???  Or should I just stick with the clinique one?

Or are there any other products out there that don't specifically say that their for the eye but will work well?  Like cold cream or vaseline?  Anything like that that will work?


----------



## kare31 (Apr 20, 2006)

I love Kiehls Creamy Avocado Eye Treatment.  It's very thick so it doesnt migrate into my eyes.  I began seeing lines around my eyes a few years ago, in my mid-twenties, and this has helped immensely.  It's $25 for a .5 ounce tub which lasts forever.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 20, 2006)

where do you buy it?


----------



## kare31 (Apr 20, 2006)

Here's the link to Kiehls store locator:  http://www.kiehls.com/_us/_en/stores...?default=true&

I've purchased off their website www.kiehls.com many times successfully.  Quick shipping and they have a code or promotion every now and then


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 20, 2006)

oh, never mind, no stores close to me, I don't want to use anything that's inconvenient to get or to have to order it online.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 21, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=34437

Here's a thread on eye creams, please do a search before starting a new thread.

Reopened at member's request.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 30, 2006)

Bumping with more threads on eye creams, seeing as this member didn't find that one helpful:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=30068
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=33848

They do address your concern partially.


----------



## zwfan (May 25, 2006)

i  love decleor!!


----------

